# PDF Trick!!!



## crystal_pup (Mar 9, 2007)

*Hey peeps now u can listen to wats there in a pdf document instead of reading the whole document....*

*Try out the following key combinations for Acrobat 6.0 & 7.0:-*

*ctrl+  shift + b  ---> To hear the whole document*

*ctrl + shift + v  ---> To hear only the page*

*ctrl + shift + c  ---> To resume*

*ctrl + shift + e  ---> To stop*

*Cheers,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks for the info dude


----------



## Cyberathlete (Mar 9, 2007)

crystal_pup said:
			
		

> *Hey peeps now u can listen to wats there in a pdf document instead of reading the whole document....*
> 
> *Try out the following key combinations for Acrobat 6.0 & 7.0:-*
> 
> ...


 
Hey thank you fr the info and i appreciate your good work....,
Naveen,


----------



## rollcage (Mar 10, 2007)

You mean there is inbuilt text to voice tool? ..
and How to get it worked in 8.0?


----------



## shyamno (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the information....its fabulous..


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Mar 10, 2007)

Yeah thanks Crystal_pup that was very useful!


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 10, 2007)

You need to have the voice plugin installed for this to work, if I'm not wrong.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 10, 2007)

ya voice plugin has to be installed. and this is not a trick its a shortcut. the option is located under VIEW > Read Out Loud


----------



## aryayush (Mar 10, 2007)

Have it by default. Don't even need Adobe Reader.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## rollcage (Mar 10, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Have it by default. Don't even need Adobe Reader.
> 
> Thanks anyway!


 ??

What do you mean.. plz explain


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 10, 2007)

*@crystalpup​*thanks buddy.


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2007)

rollcage said:
			
		

> ??
> 
> What do you mean.. plz explain


Leave it, yaar. Shouldn't have opened my big fat mouth. I don't want to get involved in another Mac vs. PC war.

Anyway, here's a screenshot that might help you understand. 

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/9545/previewpdfspeechck3.th.png


----------



## rollcage (Mar 11, 2007)

lol .. i thought you have some other alternative for the same in xp
 Oh k .. I leave it out  

If you could tell me how to do it in XP .. then plz


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 11, 2007)

rollcage said:
			
		

> lol .. i thought you have some other alternative for the same in xp
> Oh k .. I leave it out
> 
> If you could tell me how to do it in XP .. then plz


 
Start Adobe Reader 8, go to View -> Read out load. Done

Here is the screenshot for those who better see.

*img161.imageshack.us/img161/9102/pagele6.th.jpg


----------



## aryayush (Mar 11, 2007)

He wanted to know whether there was a way to do it in XP without Adobe Reader, i.e. by default.

The short answer is no, not even on Vista.

I dunno, but IrfanView might have the feature too.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 11, 2007)

Yup, Windows doesn't have this feature, even Vista to read a pdf file without Adobe Reader, cos Adobe did not allowed MS to do so.

Anyway, to read PDF in Windows we use PDF readers which can do much more then preview
__________
woops, i forgot the Windows inbuilt text to speech engine. So, well it's also available in Windows from Win 2k


----------



## rollcage (Mar 11, 2007)

Actually .. Acrobat uses the TTS Tool of windows or OS-X,
i.e The text-to-speech engine should be part of the default installation of Windows 2000, XP and the Macintosh OS

Read Here >>> *www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_16668

@aryayush
So dont worry dude .. no war here 

hmm ... In Acrobat 8.0 ..I got this

*img261.imageshack.us/img261/4195/noussoundonursystemuv8.th.jpg


----------



## phreak0ut (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## ismart (Mar 13, 2007)

I Knew It And It Works.....


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 14, 2007)

thanx, it was really really useful.


----------



## mneo (Mar 17, 2007)

I didnt Know It And It Works.....


----------



## mughal (Mar 17, 2007)

wht a information thanx bro.


----------



## smritimoy (Mar 21, 2007)

Thank you so much buddy.
with regards,
Smritimoy Ghosh


----------

